# rainwater



## humax (Jan 18, 2012)

hi could someone tell me if its ok to use fresh rain water in my tank . i have 4 fresh water tubs i collect rain water in it goes through plastic pipes into plastic tubs its fresh & clear . if i could use it would it need to be treated . thanks


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was told by a few members that rain water can be used in tanks.

I'd be worried about mosquito larva or other parasites getting into it though.... 

Try testing it for pH, Nitrates, nitrites and ammonia, (you never know what could be in it from the atmosphere.) Also test the kH and gH as well.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I used to collect rainwater off my roof, within sight of the highrises downtown in Montreal. I checked it for acidity, but it was neutral. I only collected about ten minutes after a storm started, to allow bird droppings to wash off, but it was an excellent if unpredictable source of "RO" water for rainforest fishes. I bred a few in it.
The problem was stability - you don't always get enough, and if your tap is hard water, then you put the fish through stress with going up and down. Ultimately, that is a danger.
If you have somewhere to store it and can guarantee 25% of your aquarium volume weekly (well, maybe 20% because pure rainwater is not good - it generally needs some mineral buffering from a mix with harder water) it's a great option. Just be sure you can do water changes regularly even if it doesn't rain for a a few weeks. 
Take a few minutes and read up on buffering and pH, if you haven't already, because rainwater is too pure to support most life. Also read up on the origins of your tank's inhabitants so you know if they have evolved in mineral poor or mineral rich waters. The rainwater that will make an Amazon or African river fish glow will kill a central American or African lake fish. 
Holly's fear of mosquito larvae is my dream - I wish. There's nothing fish love more!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Some people use rain water with success so it can certainly be done. Pollution would be the biggest concern. Rain water collects particles from the air before it falls so it is not pure. Most particles are just harmless dust but can also be things like pollution from traffic fumes and other chemicals. After it falls it can also collect contaminants from running off the roof etc.


----------



## mike87 (Jan 28, 2012)

snail said:


> Some people use rain water with success so it can certainly be done. Pollution would be the biggest concern. Rain water collects particles from the air before it falls so it is not pure. Most particles are just harmless dust but can also be things like pollution from traffic fumes and other chemicals. After it falls it can also collect contaminants from running of the roof etc.


true espectally if you live in a city or busy town and also it doesnt have the right minerals in it to maintain stable wateer


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have tanks here that use 100% rainwater....no problems at all


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would hope you'd have no need to test rainwater for gh/kh.

Moving this thread to the right location.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

You should test your rainwater for both, epecially if its stored in a concrete tank. Mine is and both are quite high for rainwater


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Alasse said:


> You should test your rainwater for both, epecially if its stored in a concrete tank. Mine is and both are quite high for rainwater


I am assuming that your storage choice affects this most? Rainwater by itself should have very little buffers in the water and is very soft - naturally. Normally, there should be no need to test.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Storage and collection methods can affect and it should be tested


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My only point was that from the atmosphere the water should be near perfect...0gh, 0kh, ammonia, ph of close to neutral, etc. It only gets altered by what people do to it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I collect rainwater in plastic tubs outside,away from the roof run off so its pure water falling from the sky.This is a great method to convince certain stubborn fish to spawn.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

This is about rainwater for drinking but the basic principles would also apply to aquarium use.
What is the pH of rainwater,Is the pH suitable for drinking,Difference,Reason,Affects,Scholarships In India


----------

